# Endommagement batterie ?



## iValentin (10 Août 2010)

Salut a tous,

J'ai un peu peur, j'ai plusieurs fois rechargé mon iPad alors que la batterie n'était pas complètement morte.

Est ce que ça peut endommager la batterie, ou même l'iPad ?!

Merci beaucoup.

Valentin


----------



## Dramis (11 Août 2010)

Non, les nouvelles batterie ne souffrent pas de se problème.


----------



## arbaot (11 Août 2010)

voir http://www.apple.com/fr/batteries/


----------

